# Is UberX for 3 pieces of luggage and 1 person big enough?



## Crystal Cat (May 12, 2017)

So I'm a college student in NYC going home for the summer, which means I have 2 big bags of luggage and 1 smaller roller-bag to take to the airport with me. I will be the only passenger. Will everything fit in an UberX?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

It should be fine. But if you are worried about it you can call your driver right after you get one assigned and tell them what you have. Or request an XL if you don't want to take that step.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crystal Cat said:


> So I'm a college student in NYC going home for the summer, which means I have 2 big bags of luggage and 1 smaller roller-bag to take to the airport with me. I will be the only passenger. Will everything fit in an UberX?


Yes. It should be.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> It should be fine. But if you are worried about it you can call your driver right after you get one assigned and tell them what you have. Or request an XL if you don't want to take that step.


Call to make sure, a Prius might not be able to handle that much.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

As mentioned, just call the driver after you have been assigned one. If they are not capable, just politely cancel and ask him not to accept your ping if it comes through again, and just order a new car.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberX requires a car that can seat 4 passengers in addition to the driver. So that's the minimum size of the vehicle.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Honestly, if you're worried about it, then it will probably be a concern to your driver too. Most UberX vehicles are tiny by design (Corolla, Prius, Civic), and the chances of getting one of these tiny vehicles are high. My suggestion would be to play it safe, and get an XL. Yes, its a bit more, but there will be less worry about such things as possibly damaging someone else's property, possibly damaging your property, everything not fitting, and possibly having to order a different car when already on a time constraint.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

2.5 bags +passenger should be okay in any UberX. I can fit 3 passengers and 3 big bags.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I would just request XL for luggage. A few more bucks but you don't have to worry about cramming stuff into a trunk, which might already have some personal items


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Sorry, trunks full, camping tonight!"


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> As mentioned, just call the driver after you have been assigned one. If they are not capable, just politely cancel and ask him not to accept your ping if it comes through again, and just order a new car.


If you are a new rider, Mattio's advice might seem odd -- but it is actually perfect.

IF you do this, and IF the driver says they can't handle it, and IF you immediately cancel -- nobody gets hurt. You order another Uber, repeat the process, the driver says fine and everybody is happy.

If you cancel quickly enough, you should not be charged a cancellation fee. If you _do_ get charged, just message Uber Support and the cancellation fee will be refunded immediately.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JimKE said:


> If you _do_ get charged, just message Uber Support and the cancellation fee will be refunded immediately.


I had a rider who was overcharge almost $20 and Uber wouldn't refund it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

1 person... plus 3 bags?


I regulalry end up with people bringing their carry on bags in the passenger compartment of the car, sometimes i even get to jam a huge mamoth suitcase in the front seat,



1 person + 3 bags, worst case scenario your throwing some stuff in the back seat of the car.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Crystal Cat said:


> So I'm a college student in NYC going home for the summer, which means I have 2 big bags of luggage and 1 smaller roller-bag to take to the airport with me. I will be the only passenger. Will everything fit in an UberX?


Yeah if you have average sized luggage...also make sure you Tip man...


----------

